# New Logan Owner



## chazmonro (Jan 24, 2017)

Guys, I just picked up this logan 825 in chicago for 450... its got some issues, it didn't come with a chuck and it's reverse gear handle has been broken off. 





I saw a reverse gear bracket on ebay, but it's off a Logan 200, do the parts interchange on these 10" logans. I don't know how different these are. 

Also, the ways look really good except for right by the headstock. what do you guys think about this? 



And finally I know I have to get my hands on a chuck at some point. I could use some advise in that area as well, I'm just beginning, so I don't really want to spend a lot. But I want something that will work. 

I'm thinking of restoring this machine, at least going through it and making sure nothing is really bad on it, maybe throw a coat of paint on it. The leads screw looks real good, but I haven't even gotten into the transmission yet. Do you guys think this is a good candidate to fix up?


----------



## T. J. (Jan 24, 2017)

I can't comment on the parts interchangeability, but I'm sure there's someone here who knows. As for the ways, all the damage that I can see from your photo is on the tailstock ways. You'll never have your tailstock that close to the headstock, so it won't affect anything. 

Welcome to the group!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 24, 2017)

Some parts are interchangeable and some aren't.   In this case I believe the "LA-4-2 Reverse Gear Assembly" was used on both the 800 series and 200 series Logan lathes.

Manuals for both 800 series and 200 series are available in downloads:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/logan-wards.529/

Oh and congrats on the Logan!


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 24, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 24, 2017)

No posts on my 820 either.


----------



## MBfrontier (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey, Chaz.

Congratulations on your purchase. I've had fun working on and using my two Logan Lathes.



chazmonro said:


> Do you guys think this is a good candidate to fix up?



FWIW, this is kind of a loaded question. It depends on what your expectations are. If you just want to make parts that don't require high precision you may be able to become operational at a low cost. If you expect a high degree of accuracy then you may have another story on your hands.

You may be able to get it running by purchasing a reverse gear bracket and a chuck assuming the motor and the drive assembly are operational. Once you get it running you will be able to evaluate the rest of the parts to determine what else needs to be purchased or fixed.

I would be concerned about the condition of the spindle bearings, the quick change gear box, the straightness or wear of the bed, and the play in the crossfeed and compound rests. This is where the money comes in.

Good luck on your project.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 26, 2017)

That looks about as crunchy as mine was (an 1825) when I bought it!  At $400 purchase price I think you have lots of room to recondition it into a good working lathe.  I bought mine for $500 and put $700 in mostly ebay parts plus about 100 hrs labor and wound up with a nice working lathe.  Like yours, the bed had some near chuck damage from ham-fisted students.  I scraped the dings flat to the ways and they don't seem to affect use - most of the damage was on the none bearing surfaces anyway.  But, I don't make space shuttle parts so extreme accuracy isn't a big issue for me - your mileage may vary!  Here's a link to the restoration post over on OWWM:http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=161694&p=1095874&hilit=logan+1825#p1095874


----------

